# New 2013 White Halfmoon Male



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

He might be in the shows this year, his brothers are stiff competition.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ohh how pretty!!!


----------



## via (Jan 13, 2013)

WOW!! He looks nice.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow. I love the pure ness of pure white hm, I am dying to get one!


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

He is actually Pink HM butterfly x opaque female, he could still fill in to be pink. Still lots of other opaque males though.


----------



## mstenorsaxplayer (Apr 27, 2012)

pretty


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He looks almost metallic to me. Very pretty.


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

*Two thumbs up!*


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Saw this male today!! He's amazing! He was next to a fancy marble HM male right?? He isn't in the fish room?


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Yup, I believe that's the one, we have about 8 separated and 2 males this size.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Am I crazy, or does he look like a HMPK? I think I'm crazy, but I would like a second opinion... HM or HMPK, he is GORGEOUS!


----------



## lf0210 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Ummm. Hes young. defo an HMPK


----------

